# Joe Rogan and BJJ Black Belt Argue About Weed!



## otronegro (Aug 23, 2011)

You don't come to America and talk shit about James Brown, son!! :thumb02:


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

"I DON'T GO TO BRAZIL AND **** WITH PELE AND START S******* ON MINOTAURO OR HELIO GRACIE!"

Best.Line.Ever


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fehstgxCZRY

Rentao Laranja... guys seems like a douche.

Seems like he has a beef with Joe anyway...


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

you guys know that they do videos like these on a regular. Its just them messing around. Eddie bravo was the camera man


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Honald Heagan!


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Renato is the man!

Joe better check his form, unless he wants a 27 time world mundial ass whoopin.


----------



## ejkang91 (Sep 30, 2011)

Wow, I dont wanna disrespect a 27 time mundial champ but this guy is a douche. I'm not a huge fan of joe rogan but I agree with him on this argument.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah there's no way that video was real, clearly an act. No Brazilian ACTUALLY pronounces every single 'r' as an 'h', thats ridiculous/makes no sense.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Lesson learned : Never argue with rogan about weed...


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

lmao, hilarious how he flipped about James Brown. :laugh:

Smoke some heefer.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

wow that guy was stupid


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Joe rules.

Not sure how legit/serious this is, but it's entertaining either way.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

M.C said:


> Joe rules.
> 
> Not sure how legit/serious this is, but it's entertaining either way.


Its a joke. These 2 make movies together all the time. I once saw a video where this guy was basically stalking Joe Rogan while Joe kept trying to get away from him. He ended up following Joe all the way to the car.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Its a joke. These 2 make movies together all the time. I once saw a video where this guy was basically stalking Joe Rogan while Joe kept trying to get away from him. He ended up following Joe all the way to the car.


Now that's comedy.


----------



## kickstar (Nov 12, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> I once saw a video where this guy was basically stalking Joe Rogan while Joe kept trying to get away from him. He ended up following Joe all the way to the car.


----------



## otronegro (Aug 23, 2011)

To all the ppl raging at the Brazilian dude just relax, you got trolled hard, haha.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Remember, the guy also had a segment in Fighting Words w/ Eddie Bravo, where he interrupted him. :thumb02:


----------



## samhain (Jan 8, 2007)

Joe Rogan has comedic talent; Renato is comedic gold. This was great.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

I can't believe some people actually believed that someone could be dumb enough to pronounce "Joe Hogan", "heefer", and "Honald Heagen"...really?! :laugh:


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

SideWays222 said:


> Its a joke. These 2 make movies together all the time. I once saw a video where this guy was basically stalking Joe Rogan while Joe kept trying to get away from him. He ended up following Joe all the way to the car.


that was the link I posted


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Renato Laranja's real name is Rhassan Orange.

He's been on soap operas before.

He is awesome.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

I dig joe, and whats with that kid in the locker room trying to see rogans junk? xD




Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> I can't believe some people actually believed that someone could be dumb enough to pronounce "Joe Hogan", "heefer", and "Honald Heagen"...really?! :laugh:


I think that might just be a Brazilian thing. I've noticed other brazilians pronouncing R's like we do H's. Renzo Gracie (Henzo Gracie etc)


----------



## malice (Sep 28, 2007)

Mirage445 said:


> Renato Laranja's real name is Rhassan Orange.


You mean Rhassan Orange's real name is Renato Laranja's?


----------



## malice (Sep 28, 2007)

this guy is quickly becoming the new chuck norris.


----------



## madrappa (Dec 8, 2009)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> I can't believe some people actually believed that someone could be dumb enough to pronounce "Joe Hogan", "heefer", and "Honald Heagen"...really?! :laugh:


lol you've obviously never trained jiu jitsu with a real brazilian before.. they definitely pronounce things like that...

the video is a gag.... but the accent is real


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Mirage445 said:


> Renato Laranja's real name is Rhassan Orange.
> 
> He's been on soap operas before.
> 
> He is awesome.


:laugh:



malice said:


> this guy is quickly becoming the new chuck norris.


Indeed.:thumb02:



... plus, anybody who can make BJ Penn this happy...






... is all good in my book.


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

Mirage445 said:


> Renato Laranja's real name is Rhassan Orange.
> 
> He's been on soap operas before.
> 
> He is awesome.


holy s***, you just creeped me the **** out.

lol, so weird hearing him speak normal. I knew they were joking but i actually thought he was a brazilian lol. I guess i shouldve googled him.

good stuff!


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

One day, i'm gonna be the champion, Joe Hogan.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

this was great, thankyou. i wonder how big this video is gonna get on youtube, could be a really good sly pro-weed marketing ploy by Joe.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

MRBRESK said:


> this was great, thankyou. i wonder how big this video is gonna get on youtube, could be a really good sly pro-weed marketing ploy by Joe.


It's actually a long running character on Eddie Bravo’s “twistereddie” YouTube channel.
Some funny skits but Renato gets old after 5-10 minutes IMHO.
The Brazilian BJJ guy with the stereotypical Portuguese accent shtick is only funny for so long.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Someone needs to photoshop Rogan's face onto this:










Joe Hogan


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

hahahahha, this is all genius. I could tell it was a joke the first time, and the BJJ guy has a great sense of comic timing, but I just presumed he really was Brazilian ! Amazing.

The video is really funny, Renato's stuff about weed, James Brown etc was all top notch


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> Someone needs to photoshop Rogan's face onto this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

ESPADA9 said:


> It's actually a long running character on Eddie Bravo’s “twistereddie” YouTube channel.
> Some funny skits but Renato gets old after 5-10 minutes IMHO.
> The Brazilian BJJ guy with the stereotypical Portuguese accent shtick is only funny for so long.


I know all of this, i find the Renato Laranja jokes pretty funny sometimes TBH, mainly this video though. Also was listening to the most recent Joe Rogan Experience Podcast and "Renato" phoned in.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

I know they are only messing around and whatever, But Joe really does hate doing them you can tell on his face that he is pissed off with Eddie Bravo for setting him up all the time and because hes Joes friend he feels pressured into "playing along". Eddie tried to bring him on Joes Podcast the other day and you could see Joe was genuinely pissed off and told Eddie to end the call immediately.



Rusko said:


>


wow that is actually pretty good, at first i thought it really was joe at a fancy dress party or something lol


----------

